# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Πεφτει το ρελε! (2 περιπτωσεις) - help

## audakias

Καλημερα! Εχω δυο μικρα προβληματακια...

1. Στο εξοχικό μου εχω βαλει τριφασικο απο παλιο μονοφασικο. Εχει δυο οροφους και το προβλημα εστιάζεται πανω οπου βαζω στην πριζα ενα καλοριφερ και σε μια αλλη γειτονικι πριζα ενα αεροθερμο και ριχνει την ασφαλεια...λογικα αυτα καταναλωνουν 4000w. Και ριχνει την ασφαλεια, οχι την κεντρικη μονο μια μικρη.

Πρεπει να δω ποσα A ειναι, λογικα 10ρα θα ειναι. Τι μπορω να κανω να απομονωσω αυτες τις δυο πριζες, καποια αλλη ασφαλεια?

2. Στον κηπο εβαλα καποια εξωτερικα φωτα και όλα πηγαινουν σε μια ασφαλεια. το προβλημα εκει ειναι πως πεφτει η ασφαλεια μετα απο λιγη ωρα...δεν εχει συγκεκριμενη ωρα πτωσης αλλα πεφτει! Συνολο αυτη η ασφαλεια εχει 13 φωτα με οικονομικες λαμπες 14W οποτε δεν νομιζω να ζοριζεται απο κει! Για υγρασια ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα ζορικο π θελει δουλεια..... Εκτος απο την υγρασια μπορει να ειναι κατι αλλο?

Ευχαριστω!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## spirakos

1.Αν σε καλυπτει το παχος των συρματων βαλε μια μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια.Αλλιως μοιρασε τις συσκευες σου σε διαφορετικες γραμμες
2.Ακομα και με 6Α ασφαλεια επρεπε να ησουν οκ.Καπου εχει μπασει υγρασια κ μαλιστα πολυ
3.το ρελε τελικα πευτει η οχι?και αν ναι ποτε?

----------


## audakias

1. Τελικα στο σπιτι ολες 16αρες ειναι!! οποτε μαλλον θελει σωστο διαμοιρασμο ε?

2. πεφτει το ρελε μετα απο καμποση ωρα! βεβαια οταν την ξαναανεβαζω, δουλευει κανονικα και πεφτει μετα απο λιγο! δεν μπορει να ειναι κατι αλλο εκτος απο υγρασια ομως! κατι  ασχετο - τα εχω συνδεσει με ενα μετασχηματιστη 220w - 220w αλλα δεν εχει καπου εισοδο κ εξοδο! παιζει αυτο ρολο ή δεν υπαρχει προβλημα οπου και να το συνδεσεις??

----------


## spirakos

16Α = 3,6-3,7ΚW 

Μ/στη απομονωσης εννοεις 230/230...δεν εχεις προβλημα με τον ιδιο τροπο εντοπιζει τη διαρροη ενας ρελε
Να κανεις το εξης:
Θα βγαζεις εναν εναν τους ουδετερους απο τη μπαρα και θα περιμενεις μηπως πεσει ρελε
Οποιο βγαλεις και δε πευτει μες στην ωρα που λες σημαινει οτι σε αυτη τη γραμμη εχεις διαρροη

----------


## safetec

για το 1 4000 βατ θελει 20 αμπερ ασφαλεια και 4 καλωδιο .........η 2.5 καρε καλωδιο και 16 αμπερ ασφαλεια ωριακα !!! σε καμια περιπτωση δεν κανει να μεγαλωσεισ μονο την ασφαλεια αν δεν την υποστηρηζει το καλοδιο γιατι θα παρεις φωτια

2/ εινε τεραστιο λαθος να εχεις 220 βολτ στον κηπο !!! εχει υγρασια μπορει να κοψεις κανενα καλωδιο θα σκωτοθεις!!!!

πιγενε και παρε αμεσα ενα μετασχηματιστη 1/1    δηλ απο 220V σε 220v και θα βαλεις στην εξωδο του μετσχηματιστη ρελλε και ασφαλεια αυτο θα το κανεις για να μην πιασεις την φαση της δεη κλησεις κυκλομα μεσο του ουδετερου της δεη που εινε καρφομενο στο χωμα και σκοτοθεις !!! 

ετσι θα εινε σαν να τροφοδοτεις απο ανεξαρτητη πηγη ρευματος της λαμπες και δεν θα επιρεαζετε και το μεσα ρελλε σε διαροες

και για καλου κακου γωναξε κανενα τεχνικο γιατι βασικα με αυτα που διαβαζω εγω εδω μεσα εχω λιγο ανχωθει και για αυτο γραφτηκα !!!  ..... εινε επικηνδινα πραματα αυτα φιλοι μου μην πεζετε το ρευμα δεν προιδοποιει

----------


## FILMAN

Κι εγώ έχω αγχωθεί που επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγοι (υποτίθεται...) συστήνουν την τοποθέτηση ρελέ διαρροής στο δευτερεύον μετασχηματιστών 230-230...

----------


## JOUN

> Κι εγώ έχω αγχωθεί που επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγοι (υποτίθεται...) συστήνουν την τοποθέτηση ρελέ διαρροής στο δευτερεύον μετασχηματιστών 230-230...



 Τι να πεις..

----------


## FILMAN

Εσύ Ιούνιε ως συνάδελφός του, τι έχεις να πεις;

----------


## JOUN

Τεστ ειναι αυτο Φιλλιπε;
Πως θα δημιουργηθει διαρροη αφου λογω αντιστασης απομονωσης μεταξυ προτευοντως-δευτερευοντως του Μ/Σ (Μερικες δεκαδες ΜΩ) το ρευμα θα ειναι μηδαμινο;

----------


## xrhstosmp

off topic 
φιλιππε μηπως τους πληρωνεις για να μας τη λες μωρε???????

----------


## patridas595

> 2. Στον κηπο εβαλα καποια εξωτερικα φωτα και όλα πηγαινουν σε μια ασφαλεια. το προβλημα εκει ειναι πως πεφτει η ασφαλεια μετα απο λιγη ωρα...δεν εχει συγκεκριμενη ωρα πτωσης αλλα πεφτει! Συνολο αυτη η ασφαλεια εχει 13 φωτα με οικονομικες λαμπες 14W οποτε δεν νομιζω να ζοριζεται απο κει! Για υγρασια ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα ζορικο π θελει δουλεια..... Εκτος απο την υγρασια μπορει να ειναι κατι αλλο?
> 
> Ευχαριστω!!



Φιλικά πάντα, βγάλε τα 220v από τον κήπο. Ρε άνθρωπέ μου να αυτοκτονήσεις θέλεις; Και καλά εσύ το ξέρεις, κανα παιδάκι,κατοικίδιο κλπ αν πάει κ πάθει τίποτα, θα χεις τύψεις μια ζωή. Πάρε ένα μετασχηματιστή με χαμηλή τάση και βάλε 12-24 ή κάτι ειδικές στα 48 v που είναι για κήπους σετ φώτα+μετασχημιστής.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, πέστε μου και ότι τα γράφω εγώ για να φαίνεται η ασχετοσύνη των ηλεκτρολόγων!

----------


## safetec

> Κι εγώ έχω αγχωθεί που επαγγελματίες ηλεκτρολόγοι (υποτίθεται...) συστήνουν την τοποθέτηση ρελέ διαρροής στο δευτερεύον μετασχηματιστών 230-230...



εσυ εισε ασχετος !!! και απορω γιατι εισε εδω ..... και συνβουλευεις τον κοσμο βλακωδος ... μαθε και κρινε και μετα κατιγωρισε επαγκελματιες 


το ρελλε βασιζετε στην θεωρια του κιρκοφ

που λεει οτι ο αριθμος των εισερχομενων ρευματων εισουτε με τον αριθμο των εξερχομενον ρευματον  

με τον μετασχηματιστη απομονονεις την ουδετερογειωση της δεη που σιμενει οτι πλεων για να σε κοπανισει το ρευμα θα πρεπει να πιασεις και τα 2 καλωδια !! φαση ουδετερο

με το ρελλε αποκλιεις αυτην την πιθανοτιτα γιατι να εινε λαθος η εγκατασταση ενως ακομα ασφαλιστηκου ...η ασφαλεια σου αξιζει λιγοτερο δηλ απο 30 ευρω ??? γιατι ενα ρελλε τοσο κανει !!! \

κατα 2

οταν βαζεις μετασχηματιστη και υποβιβαζεις την ταση μεγαλωνει η ενταση που σιμενει οτι αν θες 20 μετρα καλωδιο για να τροφωδοτισεις 1000 βατ φωρτιο στα 220  στα  42 βολτ απο 1.5 καρε θα πας στα 10 καρε οσο εινε η παροχη του πελατη σου η μονοφασικια  βαλε κατω τον τυπο της πτωσεις τασεις και κανε υπολογισμους να δεις εξυπνακια 

κατα 3 

καταναλωση σκευτηκες ??? η πηρακτωσεως οι χαμηλοβολτες  δεν εινε οικονομικες  και εχουν 1000 ωρες ζωης ενατη τον ηλεκτρολικων που εχουν 14000 ωρες ζωης πως σου φανικε ??? για βαλε εναν 1000 μετασχηματιστη 42 βολτ κηπου  ξκαι βαλε μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα να δεις τι τραβαει και ποσες λαμπες θα αναψεις  να σου πω εγω ?? 40 λαμπες για να μην ζοριζετε ο μετασχηματιστης  με οικονομικες 220 της 5 πλασιες και γιατι μια οικονομικη εινε 7 βατ δεν μιλαο για κοστη καλωδιων


μαθε και μετα κρινε 

οσο για τον ρελλε και αν εινε μαλακες οι εγκαταστατες που το βαζουν στο 2 του μετασχηματιστη επιδι εγω το βαζω προτιμο να ειμε μαλακας και να δινω 30 ευρω επιπλεων σε ιλικα παρα να βαζω την ασφαλεια του πελατη μου και να βαζω τα 30 ευρω στην τσεπη μου  .. γιατι και αυτο γινετε να τα καβαντζονο και στα @@ 



εμενα με ανχωνει που ηπαρχουν κατι ατομα σαν εσενα .... που καθοντε και λενε και μιλανε για τεχνικα χωρις να ξερουν 

μηχανικος εισε τι εχεις τελειωσει τει ?? πανεπιστημιο ??? στα βιβλια σου τα ειδες αυτα ??? οταν βγεις εξω και μαθεις θα δεις οτι θα αναθεωρισεις πολλα και θα δεις πολλα που αλιως τα γραφουν στα βιβλια αλλα αλιος πρεπει να γινοντε στην πραξη για να εινε σωστα ...

----------


## navar

Χωρίς να έχω άποψη επι του θέματος !
χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω το μέρος κανενός !
ΓΙΑΝΝΗ οι Γνώσεις του Φίλλιπου είναι αποδεδειγμένες στο φόρουμ !
έχει δώσεις λύσεις σε πολλά προβλήματα !
τουλάχιστον για " άσχετο " δεν μπορεί να τον κατηγορήσεις !

φιλικά Κωνσταντίνος !

----------


## dmitspan

δεν έχει καθόλου ειρωνεία ούτε κακία η παρακάτω ερώτησή μου, είναι πραγματικά μια απορία που μου γεννήθηκε:

πώς γίνεται ένα άτομο που έχει τελειώσει πανεπιστήμιο (πολυτεχνείο στην περίπτωση των μηχανολόγων, που κι αυτό πανεπιστήμιο θεωρείται) να μην ξέρει ορθογραφία?
στο μυαλό μου οι ανορθόγραφοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν τελειώσει μια τεχνική σχολή ή επαλ γιατί για κάποιο λόγο δε τα πήγαιναν καλά με το σχολείο.

επαναλαμβάνω, δε θέλω να δημιουργήσω παρεξηγήσεις, είναι μια καθαρή απορία και με συγχωρείται για το off topic

----------


## safetec

> δεν έχει καθόλου ειρωνεία ούτε κακία η παρακάτω ερώτησή μου, είναι πραγματικά μια απορία που μου γεννήθηκε:
> 
> πώς γίνεται ένα άτομο που έχει τελειώσει πανεπιστήμιο (πολυτεχνείο στην περίπτωση των μηχανολόγων, που κι αυτό πανεπιστήμιο θεωρείται) να μην ξέρει ορθογραφία?
> στο μυαλό μου οι ανορθόγραφοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν τελειώσει μια τεχνική σχολή ή επαλ γιατί για κάποιο λόγο δε τα πήγαιναν καλά με το σχολείο.
> 
> επαναλαμβάνω, δε θέλω να δημιουργήσω παρεξηγήσεις, είναι μια καθαρή απορία και με συγχωρείται για το off topic



 


αν απευθινεσε σε μενα γιατι ξερω δεν ειμε καλος στην ορογραφια θα σου απαντισω αμεσως

ξεκηνησα να δουλευω απο τα πρωτα μου παιδικα χρωνια οικοδομη πιγενα νιπιαγωγιο και το απογεμα βοιθαγα τον πατεραμου σε οικοδομες και εργοστασια ( εχει φτιαξει και τον παβλιδη μιλαμε για οικιακα και βιομηχανικα ) 

ειχαμε 28 ατομα συνεργειο ....... κατσκευαστηκη μονο οιλεκτρολογικα 

οταν ειμουν 16 ειμουν ο εργοδιγος οταν δεν ειχα σχολειο και απογεματα δουλευαμε στον παυλιδι ....

το συνεργειο μετα απο καποια χρονια το κλησαμε γιατι ο πατερας μου εχασε το ματι του σε εργατικο ατηχημα

πολλα εργαλεια μας που τοτε ηταν πανακρηβα πουλιθικαν για να γινει καλλα ....μαζι με μια μεγαλη περιουσια  για της αναγκες των επεμβασεων ... αλλα δεν εγινε τουλαχιστον δεν ποναει πλεων και μπορει και κειματε

πολλα απο τα εργαλεια κλαπικαν απο τους υπαλιλους 

εγω δεν τα παρατησα συνεχησα ως τεχνικος

στα 21 που απολιθικα απο φανταρος περιπου επιασα δουλεια ως εργοδηγος σε βιομηχανικες κατασκευες - κηνηση - υποσταθμους - αλεξικεραυνα - φωτισμο - αυτοματα συστηματα κατασβεσεις - δικτια - γενητριες  και οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις  δηηκουσα 15 ατομα συνεργιο δουλευα και ενενχα τα παντα 

η αληθεια εινε πως εχω τελειωσει τεχνικο λυκειο με μεσο ορο 18  δεν πηγα τει γιατι λογο του ατηχηματος του πατερα μου ασχολιομουνα με αλλα 

εχω ξευτιλισει ωμος πολους μηχανικους και απο τει και απο πολυτεχνιο 

διαβαζω πολυ 

ο αδερφος μου μολις τελειοσε μετσοβιο πολυεχνιο ενοιτε πως τα βιβλια του τα εχω ξεζουμισει 

ενοιτε πως οσα βιβλιοπολεια υπαρχουν που εχουν τεχνικα βιβλια τα εχω χρησωσει και ενοιτε πως χαλαω τρελα χρηματα σε οτι σεμιναρια γινοντε σε αυτοματισμους και σε διαφωρα αλλα τετεια 

εχω κανει πολλα και μεγαλα εργα 

εχω τηλεφωνα εργοδοτων μου και μιχανικων  που μπορει να εχω φυγει απο δουλεια τους και να εχουν περασει και 8 χρονια και ακομα μιλαμε με κανενα αφεντικο μου δεν εχω χασει παρτιδες

πολλες φωρες οταν εχουν θεμα με περνουν τηλεφωνο για να βρω λιση  ....συτηρουσα μονος μου 35 μαγαζια τσαμπιον μαρινοπουλο μιλαμε το  1 εινε οσο ενα πρακτικερ 

γνωσεις εχω και μαλιστα νομιζω πολλες ....συγουρα παραπανο απο μυχανικους και παρολο που δεν καθομε να σκευτω πως εινε σωστη η ορθογραφεια μιας λεξεις πολοι μυχανικοι με παραδεχοντε και  με σεβοντε και αν χρηαστει τους βοιθαω και αν χρηαστει με βοιθανε 





εινε λαθος σας επιδι την βλεπετε μυχανικοι να ψωνιζεστε με την παρτη σας και να νομιζετε πως τα ξερετε ολλα γιατι στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ξερετε τυποτα !!!!! εγω ειμε 33 δουλευω  μια 20 εται γεματη διαβαζω και ψαχνομε συνεχεια  εσυς με μιδαμηνη εμπιρια πως πιστευετε πως τα μαθατε ολλα μεσα σε 5 χρονια !!!  ???? 

απορια 

αν καποιος ανθροπως πιστεψει πως εινε τελειως σε κατι ..... τοτε δεν εινε τεχνικος  
και παντα ακριβος επιδι θα πιστεψει πως εινε τελειως δεν θα μπει στον κοπο να ψακτει να μαθει για καινουργια πραματα υλικα ........ και καποια στηγμη θα βρεθει τελευτεος και συντομα μαλιστα γιατι ολλα εξελισοντε συντομα

αν θελετε να πατε μπροστα να ψαχνεστε και να  ρωτατε  και να ακουτε να περνετε γνωμες και κρατιστε αυτες που σας κανουν γιατι ολοι οι τεχνικοι κσερουμε κατι καλλα και καπου μπορει να υστερουμε και καποιος αλλος μπορει εκει που υστερουμε εμεις να εινε καλος αλλα να χανει αλου ....

αυτα ειχα να πω 

Α ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ Η ΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΕ 4 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΕΧΩ ΞΙΠΝΙΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗς 6 ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ 1 ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΝ ΟΛΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΕ ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ 3 ΛΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩ  ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΟ ΑΠΟΚΛΗΕΤΕ 

ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΥΤΩ ΛΑΘΗ

----------


## dmitspan

Γιάννη χωρίς παρεξήγηση δεν είχα εσένα στο μυαλό μου, εσύ ήσουν απλά η αφορμή  :Smile: 
το έχω δει και σε άλλους αυτό γι'αυτό μου γεννήθηκε η απορία.
δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να αμφισβητήσω τις γνώσεις σου, ούτε κανενός, αφού εγώ είμαι εντελώς διαφορετικού κλάδου   :Smile: 
αυτά

----------


## navar

Γιάννη ειλικρινά !
εγώ κάνω χειρότερα ορθογραφικά απο σένα , αλλα χρησιμοποιώντας firefox και ενα addon για ορθωγραφικό έλεγχο , πλέον τα κουμαντάρω και μπορώ να πω οτι σιγά σιγά βελτιώνομαι και κάνω λιγότερα , 
μιας και με αυτήν την λύση βλέπεις που "κοκκινίζει" και αρχίζεις να γίνεσαι πιό προσεκτικός !

Φιλικά μιλάω , χωρίς καμία διάθεση να την πώ σε κανέναν (εκτός απο εναν αλλα δεν είναι εδώ σε αυτό το θέμα !)

----------


## leosedf

Παίδες, μήν κάνετε reports κλπ. Συζήτηση κάνετε και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε. Ο καθένας θα πεί την γνώμη του και θα την δικαιολογήσει, δεν θα σφαχτούμε κιόλας.
Στο κάτω κάτω να συνενοηθούμε προσπαθούμε. Αν μπορείτε επιστρέψτε στο θέμα και πάλι.

Φιλικά Κώστας.

----------


## Panoss

Ναι, αλλά υπάρχει ένα θέμα.
Απ' όσα έχω δει να γράφει σε διάφορα θέματα ο safetec, δεν έχω δει να έχει γράψει κάτι σωστό.
Μερικά από αυτά που λέει, είναι όχι απλά λάθος αλλά και επικίνδυνα. Καλά είχε πει ο Φίλιππας να μετονομαστεί σε unsafetec.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ πάλι θα περιμένω υπομονετικά μια εξήγηση για το πώς θα αντιληφθεί ένα ρελέ διαρροής συνδεμένο στο δευτερεύον ενός μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης, μια διαρροή που θα συμβεί στο κύκλωμα του δευτερεύοντος. Η ηλιθιότητα και η ασχετοσύνη μερικών που την έχουν δει κορυφαίοι επαγγελματίες (μόνο οι ίδιοι, οι άλλοι τους έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ότι είναι άσχετοι) είναι απίστευτη.

Αλλά τί λέω: Αφού "το ρελλε βασιζετε στην θεωρια του κιρκοφ που λεει οτι ο αριθμος των εισερχομενων ρευματων εισουτε με τον αριθμο των εξερχομενον ρευματον".
Σωστά. Άρα αφού αυτή είναι η δουλειά του, θα πέσει. Τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί όταν μου συμβαίνει διαρροή στο σπίτι μου, τα ρελέ διαρροής που περιμένουν να πουληθούν στην αποθήκη του διπλανού ηλεκτρομάγαζου πέφτουν.

Και τι παραπάνω να πεις όταν υπάρχει αυτή η αυτογνωσία: "οσο για τον ρελλε και αν εινε μαλακες οι εγκαταστατες που το βαζουν στο 2 του μετασχηματιστη επιδι εγω το βαζω προτιμο να ειμε μαλακας και να δινω 30 ευρω επιπλεων σε ιλικα παρα να βαζω την ασφαλεια του πελατη μου και να βαζω τα 30 ευρω στην τσεπη μου .. γιατι και αυτο γινετε να τα καβαντζονο και στα @@"
Σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό να ασφαλίζεις την κάθε αναχώρηση από τον πίνακα με 50 ασφάλειες αντί για μία, έτσι για να έχουν αυξημένη προστασία οι τυχεροί πελάτες σου;

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, αφορούν ποστ άλλων, κατά συνέπεια ας απαντήσουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.

Εγώ περιμένω την εξήγηση για το ρ/δ στο δευτερεύον.

----------


## audakias

Ωχ..σήμερα πήρα πρέφα τις απαντήσεις! Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρικά!

Στον κήπο έχω βάλει μετασχηματιστή 220 προς 220 προς θεού. Εν' τέλει το βρήκα το πρόβλημα, έμπασε νερά ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί! Ερώτηση, εσείς πως προτείνετε να πηγαίνουν στον κήπο τα καλώδια? παράλληλα ή σειριακά? δλδ ενα 2,5αρι κεντρικό και να φεύγουν 1,5 αρια σε κάθε λάμπα ή μόνο 2,5ρι με διακλαδώσεις?

Δεύτερη ερώτηση: Απ'ότι διάβασα το 1,5ρι καλώδιο σηκώνει μεχρι 3600W και θέλει 16Α ασφάλεια. Το κακό είναι πως ο επάνω όροφος μάλλον είναι συνδεδεμένος σε μια ασφάλεια με ένα καλώδιο που σημαίνει πως σηκώνει μεχρι 3600W. Έχω δυο θερμοπομπούς σύνολο 4500W. Η μόνη λύση έιναι να τραβήξω καλώδιο από αλλη ασφάλεια για να διαχωρήσω τα δύο αυτά σώματα?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

[QUOTE=spirakos;395837]1.Αν σε καλυπτει το παχος των συρματων βαλε μια μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια.
   Καλημέρα.
  Σπύρο (*spirakos*) είσαι σίγουρος για αυτά
  <<1.Αν σε καλυπτει το παχος των συρματων βαλε μια μεγαλυτερη >>
   ή μήπως θα ήθελες να τα αναιρέσεις;

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> 1. Τελικα στο σπιτι ολες 16αρες ειναι!! οποτε μαλλον θελει σωστο διαμοιρασμο ε?
> 
> 2...... ..... - τα εχω συνδεσει με ενα μετασχηματιστη 220w - 220w αλλα δεν εχει ... ...



   Πάνο (·  audakias).
  << τα εχω συνδεσει με ενα μετασχηματιστη 220w - 220wαλλα δεν…..>>
  Πάρε ένα σφυρί και σπάσε το Δ/Ξ χέρι αυτού που τον τοποθέτησε ή με ένα ψαλίδι κόψε τη γλώσσα αυτού που σου πρότεινε να τον τοποθετήσεις

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> 16Α = 3,6-3,7ΚW 
> 
> Μ/στη απομονωσης εννοεις 230/230...δεν εχεις προβλημα με τον ιδιο τροπο εντοπιζει τη διαρροη ενας ρελε..... ......



 Σπύρο (*spirakos*)
  << Μ/στη απομονωσης εννοεις 230/230...δεν εχεις προβλημα με τον ιδιο τροπο εντοπιζει τη διαρροη ενας ρελε >>
  Βλέπε 24 post

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> για το 1 4000 βατ .......
> πιγενε και παρε αμεσα ενα μετασχηματιστη 1/1    δηλ απο 220V σε 220v ................... και σκοτοθεις !!!



*safetec*
   << πιγενε και παρε αμεσα ενα μετασχηματιστη 1/1 δηλ απο 220V σε 220v >>
       Ισχύει το 24 post

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> αν α... .......
> 
> ο αδερφος μου μολις τελειοσε μετσοβιο πολυεχνιο ενοιτε πως τα βιβλια του τα εχω ξεζουμισει ............ .......................
> 
> ε ΛΑΘΗ



 safetec
  Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για αυτά που σου συνέβησαν αλλά για αυτό.
  << ο αδερφος μου μολις τελειοσε μετσοβιο πολυεχνιο ενοιτε πως τα βιβλια του τα εχω ξεζουμισει >>
  Θα σου έλεγα ότι τα βαριά βιβλία θέλουν και βαρύ κεφάλι, είναι σαν τις βαριές τροφές που θέλουν βαρύ στομάχι.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ωχ.............................Βαχ
> ....ληλα ή σειριακά? ........δ
> ....Η μόνη λύση έιναι να τραβήξω καλώδιο από αλλη ασφάλεια για να διαχωρήσω τα δύο αυτά σώματα?....



 Πάνο (·  audakias).
  Από τα γραφόμενα για την υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση σου θα μπορούσα να συμπεράνω ότι:
  α) την έφτιαξες εσύ ή
  β)  κάποιος άλλος.
  Αν είναι αληθές το πρώτο –κατά τη γνώμη μου – όσο και να προσπαθήσουν τα μέλη να σου δώσουν οδηγίες δε θα μπορέσεις να επαναφέρεις την εγκατάσταση τουλάχιστον σε κάπως αποδεκτό στάδιο.
   Αν είναι αληθές το δεύτερο κάνε χωρίς κανένα ενδοιασμό αυτό που σου πρότεινα στο 24 post δηλαδή αυτό << Πάρε ένα σφυρί και σπάσε το Δ/Ξ χέρι αυτού που τον τοποθέτησε >> αλλά τώρα αντί για << τοποθέτησε > .βάνε έκανε την εγκατάσταση.
  Και πάρε έναν καλό εγκαταστάτη από άποψη, τεχν κατάρτισης και ήθους -κυρίως από ήθους- μήπως και σου επαναφέρει την εγκατάσταση σε λογικά επίπεδα.
  Υ/Γ 50 νεκρούς!ετησίως μετράμε στη χώρα μας από ηλεκτροπληξία!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Απ'ότι διάβασα το 1,5ρι καλώδιο σηκώνει μεχρι 3600W και θέλει 16Α ασφάλεια.



το 1.5mm^2 θελει 10Α ασφαλεια το 2.5mm^2 θελει 16

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> το 1.5mm^2 θελει 10Α ασφαλεια το 2.5mm^2 θελει 16



Και να ήταν μόνο αυτό……

----------


## spirakos

Ηλια  δε καταλαβενω για πιο λογο να αναιρεσω(ποστ 23).Μαλλον οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καλυπτει το παχος στα 4KW εννοεις.
Οσο για το 2ον μ/σ και ρελε διαφυγης πραγματι ειναι ανουσιο αν και αυτο που εννουσα για το τροπο ειναι για τη διαρροη στο δικτυο εχει δεν εχει μ/ς πως ειναι το ιδιο

audakias(Πάνος) συγνωμη αν εδωσα να καταλαβεις κατι λαθος

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Ηλια  δε καταλαβενω για πιο λογο να αναιρεσω(ποστ 23).Μαλλον οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καλυπτει το παχος στα 4KW εννοεις.
> Οσο για το 2ον μ/σ και ρελε διαφυγης πραγματι ειναι ανουσιο αν και αυτο που εννουσα για το τροπο ειναι για τη διαρροη στο δικτυο εχει δεν εχει μ/ς πως ειναι το ιδιο
> 
> audakias(Πάνος) συγνωμη αν εδωσα να καταλαβεις κατι λαθος



 Φίλτατε Σπύρο (*spirakos*).
  Σαν αρχή συγνώμη για το αυστηρό ύφος, διαβάζοντας το θέμα για πρώτη φορά  στις 29-01-11 έπεσα από τα σύννεφα με αυτά που διάβασα, και άρχισα να γράφω αυτά που έγραψα, άρχισα από σένα…..που δεν ήσουν ο κύριος << δράστης>>, έγινε αυτό που λέμε κοντά στα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά.
  Επί του θέματος και για αυτό << δε καταλαβενω για πιο λογο να αναιρεσω(ποστ 23).Μαλλον οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καλυπτει το παχος στα 4KW εννοεις >>.
Έγραψε ο  Πάνος (·  audakias).τι; << και το προβλημα εστιάζεται πανω οπου βαζω στην πριζα ενα καλοριφερ και σε μια αλλη γειτονικι πριζα ενα αεροθερμο και ριχνει την ασφαλεια...λογικα αυτα καταναλωνουν 4000w. Και ριχνει την ασφαλεια, οχι την κεντρικη μονο μια μικρη.>> το << μονο μια μικρη >> σημαίνει ότι, κατά 95% είναι μια γραμμή, και με κάποιες επιφυλάξεις να είναι 1,5 mm², στο να είναι 1,5 mm², συνηγορεί και αυτό
<< . Εχει δυο οροφους και το προβλημα εστιάζεται πανω οπου βαζω στην πριζα ενα καλοριφερ και σε μια αλλη γειτονικι πριζα ενα αεροθερμο και ριχνει την ασφαλεια >> το οποίο κατά 90% λέει πως αυτός που έβανε τις πρίζες επάνω, δεν έβανε τον προβλεπόμενο πίνακα και επάνω, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουμε να έχει βάλει κατάλληλους αγωγούς για 4 KW.
  Βάσει των παραπάνω δεν χωρά καμία αμφιβολία ότι μια ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας θα είχε θετικά αποτελέσματα.
  Εξ άλλου πρέπει να αποφεύγεται η αντικατάσταση ασφάλειας με μεγαλύτερη, ειδικά αν πρόκειται για τηλεγραφική, και αβασάνιστη οδηγία.
  Για το  << για το 2ον μ/σ και ρελε διαφυγης πραγματι ειναι ανουσιο >>.
  Έδωσες μόνος σου την απάντηση, και από την πλευρά μου είσαι άξιος συγχαρητηρίων για αυτό.

----------


## Kyriakoschar

> Εν' τέλει το βρήκα το πρόβλημα, έμπασε νερά ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί!



Στο εμπόριο υπάρχουν χημικές μούφες που χρησιμοποιούνται για τέτοιου είδους κλεμαρίσματα. 
Τα εξωτερικά κουτιά διακλάδωσης, καλό θα ήταν να μην τα ενταφιάζεις, αλλά να τα στερεώνεις σε τοίχο, επιλέγοντας πάντα έναν καλό βαθμό στεγανότητας για εξωτερικούς χώρους.

Τα ορθογραφικά λάθη, δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την ευφυία των ανθρώπων. 
Οι δυσλεκτικοί άνθρωποι είναι πάρα πολλοί και οι περισσότεροι δεν το γνωρίζουν. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί επιφανείς, πετυχημένοι και διάσημοι επιστήμονες οι οποίοι είναι δυσλεκτικοί.

Σε μικρή ηλικία όταν μάθαινα μπουζούκι, ήθελα από τις πρώτες μέρες κιόλας να παίζω τραγούδια. Ο δάσκαλος με μάθαινε τις νότες και δε με άρεσε καθόλου αυτό. Αργότερα όταν έπρεπε να εφαρμόσω τις νότες σε πιο σύνθετα τραγούδια, δεν μπορούσα να τα παίξω επειδή πολύ απλά δεν είχα τις βάσεις.
Αν οι γνώσεις μας ξεκινάνε απο την κίνηση του ηλεκτρονίου στους αγωγούς και το ρόλο της περιόδου στην AC τάση για παράδειγμα, φυσικά και θα μπορούμε από μόνοι μας να εξηγήσουμε και να κρίνουμε την κάθε περίπτωση. Οι γνώσεις ξεκινάνε από την αρχή. Αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως, ότι αν μάθω να κάνω κάτι σωστό και το εφαρμόζω, δεν είναι σωστό. Ασχέτως αν δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνω. Η τεχνική, η εμπειρία και η επιστήμη πρέπει να είναι σύμμαχοι για να μπορούμε να βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα.

----------

